# Spirit Halloween - Working Water Wheel



## Monty T. Freek (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice ..Thanks for the input..Ours closed on Friday went there on Sat told me no one is allowed in.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome score, Phantom Blue. I can't believe that they just toss those types of display pieces otherwise


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

I think there where around 7-8 stores here in the Houston area.....seems like all store managers are a little different....maybe see if there is another one close....I know that all this would fill up a dumpster pretty quick. Maybe the manager had a rough season???

They said they were trying to sell for 2500 and all this cost 1200...so maybe they are stalling for sale, but I know that they said they were not using next year, didn't have room to store and didn't want to spend the 350 to get it hauled off.

Give it another try M T F @ another store......good luck!

PB


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Me neither Garthgoyle. They only gave me around 2.5 hrs to tear down, so if it goes back up looking the same will be a miracle...but the cardboard is pretty thick and could be attached to a wood frame if need be. Worth trying though.

PB


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Wow. What a score!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Last year - we scored an entire Zombie apocalypse set up - complete with pipes and sewer fans, etc. BUT the thing is -- trying to put it all back together with no instructions is a true challenge. Now it takes up storage space.... 

So I offer this insight: IF you have a place to store stuff -- these are great scores. Otherwise (and I can't believe I am saying this!! ) you may just want to walk away and spare yourself the aggravation...? *


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Cool Score!.....I was looking at it and the mill building at our local store....All the structures in the store was sold except for the wheel and mill and had a sign that said, For Sale, ask our associate for details....So I did....He said sure let's see, pulled a binder out from under the counter and started throwing out all these crazy numbers...250 for the base, 750 for the wheel.....1500 by the time he named off all the pieces for the mill.....I couldn't even comprehend $2500 for card board structures....Even with the size....Then I wondered who would spend these kinds of prices....For cardboard....I could kind of understand if you had a fairly good size building to set up INSIDE like the spirit stores do....I WOULD NOT spend that kind of money and chance setting it up outside.....Even if it didn't rain, the evening moisture would severely limit the life of it.....I just have a hard time figuring out how people use these structures in an outside environment.....I think they are cool looking though.....ZR


----------



## Monty T. Freek (Oct 20, 2012)

Phantom Blue said:


> Give it another try M T F @ another store......good luck!
> 
> PB


Thanks for the encouragement but I think we only had one store this year.They close on Nov 3 .It was a Saturday and I could'nt get in...I think the workers had some sales going on...good for them and great find Phantom.
But all is not lost two weeks ago I ran into a garage sale and picked up a Gemmy fog machine for 15 and on Sunday that just past I got a FX Lite 700watt FM for 10...So I'm pretty happy


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The store I walked into on Sunday was selling displays apparently. Saw one piece marked sold. Assume the person was coming back that day to break it down or load it on a truck. If you have warehouse space, like maybe you have a business, I can see it being worth it. I always look forward to their next year's design set up. Nice find for free Phantom Blue! I can picture that near a gold mine or part of the old west somehow.


----------



## Enjoralas (Nov 4, 2011)

Last year I bought the ticket booths and turnstile for $35 and one sewer pipe for I think $60. Would never pay the price they show online for this stuff, or even the first price they ask for in the store. Offered them about half what they asked for and they took it. Then later I found a Cars Lightning McQueen display and the entire fog pipe assembly in the dumpster, lol. 

This year none of the displays in my local store really fit my themes or were small enough for storage in my garage attic, but while I was in a store about an hour away I saw they had this "Spirit Daycare" set up, it looked pretty cool and I do have some Zombie Babies so that would fit. My local store never put it up, so I was hoping to find it whole in the dumpster. So far no go, but they are still in there boxing stuff up, so I'll check each day til they vacate.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Phantom Blue said:


> Just a quick heads up......I scored a Water Wheel and cardboard Barn and a 2 Blade Saw Mill today for free.
> 
> It was a Spirit Store that was packing up inventory and they said that no one would buy it and they didn't have room in storage....so with got lucky and sagged it for FREE.
> 
> ...


That would be sweet as a colorful, numbered game wheel in a funhouse theme if painted with some numbered panels and lights. You could have a zombie Price is right Bob Barker running it with a contestant skelly standing there as the contestant.


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

We wanted to sell ours, but no takers. Tomorrow the water wheel will go out by the dumpster and I'm hoping someone comes by and gets it, I hate to see it go to the landfill. The rest of the cardboard gets broken down and put into the recycle dumpster. It's not going to cost us any extra to have the wheel hauled off, but it probably depends on your local trash company.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Larry!

HallowSusieBoo: 
Very true. I could have spent 4-6 hrs taking everything apart in a organized way, but had to dive in and start pulling and tearing.
I did get the instructions for the Mill, but not for the Barn. I figured I would mount most of this to foam/wood and make these more "Breakdown" friendly props. I did have a stack between 2.5ft-3ft of heavy duty cardboard when all was done and stacked. Now to find room to store and have around to work with in the off season. BTW, I would trade a Saw Mill for some Zombie Sewer stuff? 

ZombieRaider:
Diffidently not worth the money they were asking...I didn't know that particle board could be some flimsy. But if you get the chance to get it for free....well worth it. My other half has kicked me outside for doing my haunt, but I believe that this will mean that I need to go back to a walk through the house to the back yard....can't have the cardboard getting wet!

Monty T. Freek:
Glad you scored some foggers, seem that mine are always clogged even after cleaning, so you can never have to many on hand. I don't know if I will be using the 2 saw blades from the Mill...if not do you want these? They look about 3' in dia. and if you want to pay for shipping, then if I don't use, you are more than happy to have. Let me know.

Ghost of Spookie:
Thanks...I was hoping to have some skellie "gold paniers" and have some green glowing water going around the wheel all under black light. As I get the budget, then will add a saloon, some card players, (if I can get the room for a free old piano from Craigslist ), a piano player and bar kept. The list could go on with stage coach...etc...etc.

Enjoralas:
Good luck on your search....I know that this cardboard takes up a ton of space.

Dr. Phibes:
I love the ideas.....I did think that I might make into a torture wheel in my dungeon, but have wanted to add a "Old West" scene for a while and this gives me a good kick start.

Kjbittick:
If it is not to late, just put an ad on Craigslist under the "free" section and I would think it would be gone pretty quickly or send word here on the forum, and you might have it gone before you know?

I will post some pics of the progress of the new "Old West" as I get some done during the year.

Any ideas on a name for the town? 

PB


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Well...its different. What are you going to do with it?


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

That...is pretty kool!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey OC....I was hoping to use the wheel as part of a Old West Ghost town scene. I would have the wheel turning and green glowing water running threw a trough with a couple old boney gold miners panning for gold. From there, I would have everyone walk into the old abandon Cave/Gold Mine....time to get to work!

Thanks IowaGuy!. ( I am a old Iowa Guy from Winterset and my bro delivers mail in Ames)


----------



## Monty T. Freek (Oct 20, 2012)

Phantom Blue said:


> Monty T. Freek:
> Glad you scored some foggers, seem that mine are always clogged even after cleaning, so you can never have to many on hand. I don't know if I will be using the 2 saw blades from the Mill...if not do you want these? They look about 3' in dia. and if you want to pay for shipping, then if I don't use, you are more than happy to have. Let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ..I'll see what happens. Don't know what I would do with them myself but I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Della Deadgirl (Aug 1, 2012)

```

```
I have one of these, plus the mill house and porch, if anyone in the North Texas area would like it. You just have to come get it, I'm in Plano. And I'll help you break it down, and throw in the instructions on how to put it back together. Just please don't make me pitch it in the trash. It'll break my heart.


----------



## Della Deadgirl (Aug 1, 2012)

_
I did get the instructions for the Mill, but not for the Barn. 
_

Would you like the instructions for the barn?


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Someone that is close should jump on this. Could but used for many different things....and it is FREE! (I would take it too add to my ghost town, but I am a little too far away)

Thanks for the offer on the plans Della Deadgirl.....but the bigger problem is keep the parts for the different buildings separated while piled in one big stack.

If no one picks this up, how much for the pump and tubing?

Thanks,

PB


----------



## Della Deadgirl (Aug 1, 2012)

Phantom Blue said:


> Someone that is close should jump on this. Could but used for many different things....and it is FREE! (I would take it too add to my ghost town, but I am a little too far away)
> 
> Thanks for the offer on the plans Della Deadgirl.....but the bigger problem is keep the parts for the different buildings separated while piled in one big stack.
> 
> ...



Invest in some of those little adhesive garage sale dots that come in like three or four colors. next time you put it up, label all the bits like tent poles where they connect, and use a separate color for each unit. Small enough to be unobtrusive, but plain enough that it'll help put them back together from the pile. Also, it's hard to see sometimes, but every piece has an item number stamped into the cardboard that corresponds to the directions. Sometimes it's just really well hid, or very light. 

Whatever it'd cost me to mail it to you would be great. I'll keep ya posted, I have to be done with it by Tuesday one way or the other.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Great idea DD....they showed me the stamped numbers, but they are pretty hard to see and there are sooooo many parts.....good ideas with the dots.

I hope that someone will take this off your hands, by if not, let me know.

Thanks,

PB


----------



## Della Deadgirl (Aug 1, 2012)

Will do! I put all the displays together this year, so I feel your pain. The instructions are sometimes pretty counterintuitive too. But they sure do look cool. 

~Della


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome score!!!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

My local Spirit Store closed and left the Water Wheel in the front of the store, assuming for someone to take it. Way to big and to much of hassel for me and the lack of storage. I was lucky to score the Day Care background and all the cardboards that came with it, however they just did not fit in my house, and i just cut out the images i wanted and tossed the rest. The best thing was the Complimentary Sign and the Background. I did pick everything up for $25. Pics attached. BTW the background image is huge and it breaks down to 2 sides. It is stored away in mailing tubes.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks CX.

Looks good grease....my thoughts are the same, if I can't use the cardboard the way it was, I will cut and mount where I can use it. It is pretty nice printed stuff....ashamed to just toss out. And yes...the wheel is a monster to deal with, but I just have these crazy ideas about the old west....will see how it goes.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Any spirits near san antonio have any free displays? I would love to have any free display


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Phantom Blue said:


> Hey OC....I was hoping to use the wheel as part of a Old West Ghost town scene. I would have the wheel turning and green glowing water running threw a trough with a couple old boney gold miners panning for gold. From there, I would have everyone walk into the old abandon Cave/Gold Mine....time to get to work!
> 
> Thanks IowaGuy!. ( I am a old Iowa Guy from Winterset and my bro delivers mail in Ames)


Oh that is a very creative idea...


----------



## Betty Ortiz (Jan 12, 2016)

Instructions for water mill


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Betty - This was a prop the Spirit had they were going to throw out, so I was able to grab it before the dumpster. Were you wanting some measurements or ?


----------



## Betty Ortiz (Jan 12, 2016)

Phantom Blue said:


> Hi Betty - This was a prop the Spirit had they were going to throw out, so I was able to grab it before the dumpster. Were you wanting some measurements or ?


No I just needed a diagram of how it goes put together a friend got it from the store but it had no instuctions


----------



## Betty Ortiz (Jan 12, 2016)

Betty Ortiz said:


> No I just needed a diagram of how it goes put together a friend got it from the store but it had no instuctions


She gave me alot of pvc pipes and elbows I dont have the slightest idea of how it goes put together thanks for the reply


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Mine had a metal pipe running through the middle of the wheel, sticking out about a 1 1/2" per side. 

Each side had a wood brace with a "U" bracket. The wheel simpley set down into these "U" brackets, keeping the wheel a few inches above the ground, leaving the wheel to "free spin".

Does that help?


----------



## Betty Ortiz (Jan 12, 2016)

Phantom Blue said:


> Mine had a metal pipe running through the middle of the wheel, sticking out about a 1 1/2" per side.
> 
> Each side had a wood brace with a "U" bracket. The wheel simpley set down into these "U" brackets, keeping the wheel a few inches above the ground, leaving the wheel to "free spin".
> 
> Does that help?


But how did you set up the tubing for the bottom part to cycle the water?


----------



## Betty Ortiz (Jan 12, 2016)

Della Deadgirl said:


> _
> I did get the instructions for the Mill, but not for the Barn.
> _
> 
> Would you like the instructions for the barn?


Would you still have the instuction manual for the mill?


----------



## Spirithalloweencollector9 (Nov 30, 2021)

Phantom Blue said:


> Just a quick heads up......I scored a Water Wheel and cardboard Barn and a 2 Blade Saw Mill today for free.
> 
> It was a Spirit Store that was packing up inventory and they said that no one would buy it and they didn't have room in storage....so with got lucky and sagged it for FREE.
> 
> ...


 No way ur still active but is it for sale


----------

